# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Немного юмора. Дневник кота.

## Irina

*Дневник кота*

Утро. Эта дура встала,

Волосенки причесала,

Сонно в ванную ползет.

Там ее подарок ждет.

Не в горшке, а как обычно

На полу, я сделал лично.

Пусть позлится, убирая.

С добрым утром, дорогая!

Подождал, покуда Эта

Поползет из туалета.

Я под ноги. Оп, споткнулась!

Получилось! Навернулась!

Вышла завтракать старушка,

Наливает кофе в кружку,

Дикий мяв и все дела -

Получилось! Разлила!

Ладно, можно отдохнуть,

Пару строк в дневник черкнуть.

Запишу, себе не льстя:

Утро прожито не зря.

День. Душевно отоспался,

Только спакостить собрался

И вот тут, блин, как назло,

Мне конкретно не свезло.

Видел, шмотки надевала,

Рыло все размалевала,

Думал, что куда-то прется,

Хрен поймешь, когда вернется,

А она меня схватила,

К коновалу потащила,

Тот мне, гад, вкатил укол-

Срок прививки подошел.

Ничего, за муки эти

Адекватно я ответил:

Мне уколы портят шкурку,

Ей же кожаную куртку.

Время даром не терял,

По дороге куртку драл

И штаны ее из кожи

Так уделал, не дай боже!

Впредь запомнит, может быть:

Не хрен, блин, меня лечить!



Несколько позже.

На кровати рвал игрушку,

Черепашную подушку.

Так увлекся делом этим,

Что хозяйку не заметил.

По башке огреб не слабо -

Что за гадостная баба!

Случай к мести не искал,

Тут же под кровать нассал.

Но, блин, снова облажался,

В руки сразу к ней попался,

Как последнего д***ла

Рожей в луже отвозила.

Как отбился, сам не знаю!

Так теперь мочой воняю

Будто я ночная ваза,

Младший братец унитаза.

Мыть меня, наверно, будет,

Может к вечеру забудет?..

Защемился в тихом месте,

Сочиняю планы мести.

С максимально честной рожей

Я обои драл в прихожей.

У меня инстинкт и точка!

(типа, нету когтеточки?)

Отдохнуть она решила,

Пазлы, дура, разложила.

Что ж, я ей возможность дам

Собирать их по углам.

Вечер. Эта меня мыла

(вот зараза, не забыла! )

Что за гадство, не пойму,

Кто я ей, тупой Муму?

За мытье ей отомстил:

Пару чашек я разбил.

Слушал, как она визжала,

На душе полегче стало.

В довершение к раздору

Я содрал на кухне штору.

Долго прыгал, но достал:

Получилось! Оборвал!

----------


## BiZ111

Что-то напоминает ту статью "Женщина без секса"

----------


## Irina

> Что-то напоминает ту статью "Женщина без секса"


И правда напоминает. Характер у этого котЭ точно испорчен чем-то.

----------

